# Lights Out On Knight



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Never used their muzzleloader; but I certainly hate to see any of our ilk fall.

http://www.americanhunter.org/ArticlePage.aspx?cid=40&id=1444


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone want to buy one.
I've got a MK-85 in line .54 cal with a laminated stock and blued barrel. Excellent shape.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats to bad! I hate to see anyone loose a business!!! This gives the "anti" folks a feather in there hat


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

**** that sucks.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Rumor has it that there is a possibility we will see them "re-emerge" with a new investor and with a trimmed down business. 

I believe in Knight. My favorite rifle is a Knight and it shoots absolutely terrific. I also owned a TC that was good, but never this accurate. I will gladly shoot mine for a long time to come.

FH


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Too bad!


----------

